# Sick Pij



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I have a sick pij on my Pij. House from the pictures does anyone have any idea on whats wrong with him. I put seed down on the ground and the pij does not seem to be interested. I was gonna see if I could lure him into the carrier but I don't think that is going to work. Not sure If I should try to grab him now or wait till the sun goes down. I'm not too coordinated when I try to catch them with my hands.


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi Kippy,
Is that an injury or is that the vent area ? I would wait til dark to catch him.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

No injury, it's his vent area and needs a good cleaning. His droppings are really liquidy. I noticed some dripping.


----------



## bklowe (Oct 21, 2003)

I am not sure what the cause of that might be but s/he needs to be caught and cleaned, it sounds as if you have pigeons of your own. Be sure to keep s/he separate when you do get s/he into a carrier or ?


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Looks about 3 months old. Eye color is still coming in. And its caking at the vent area. Perhaps it ate something not good for it. Or it is sick with cocsidi,It will need to be caught and treated I would think.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I caught the little guy and soaked his rump and tried to get as much stuff off as possible. I was going to try again but it looks like the vent area is clear of obstruction but swollen. I'm not even sure what the vent area is sopposed to look like. His mouth looks good did not see anything in there out of the norm. He is in the carrier on heat. When I went to feed the feral flock earlier I swear I saw him out there eating but when he ended up on the patio the seed did not interest him. I did notice him drinking, I know that much. Should I try to soak him again tomorrow and clean the area or leave him be since the vent is clear? There are no droppings of any kind in the cage to tell you about.
I don't know whats wrong with him.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hopefully someone will be by shortly to give their input Kim.
If he is drinking that's great. 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Kim,

If it doesn't stress the bird too much, I think I try to completely clean the area today. If the cleaning is stressful, then leave the bird alone as long as the vent is not obstructed.

I think Robert is probably right about the cocci .. do you have meds for it?

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

HI Kim,

Can you feel gently round the vent area for any hard lumps? I was thinking it could be cloacal canker and that could cause the swelling.. I have never dealt with that so have no experience but Dr Colin Walker says it would be felt as a firm lump.

Cynthia


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Just got home from work and checked on the Pij, he is still hanging in there. He still looks good and alert not that I have any luck with that.There are no droppings that have any color in it so not sure if he is eating. I know he did go through the food because it is scattered.
I will clean him up again, I just wasnt sure if I was making a bad situation worse.
Cindy is on an errand right now but I will be taking the bird over to her so she can see whats going on.
*Can you feel gently round the vent area for any hard lumps?*
Last night it looked like the vent area was protruding and it was hard. That's why I posted that picture. I wasn't sure what was up with that.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Kim,

I searched around to see if I could find anything previously discussed that sounded like this problem, and there is not much. Any threads I could find matching poor Pij's symptoms guessed at cloacal canker, prolapsed cloaca, or egg binding. The only things said about prolapsed cloaca was to make sure the protruding tissue did not dry out by using some KY jelly on the tissue and that it would require vet treatment....don't know if this will give you any clues or not....hope you and Cindy will be able to figure something out to help him.....Good luck.

Linda


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Kim brought the pij over & my guess would have been a prolapsed cloaca.  
She was able to get in touch with Nancy, who agreed with the suggested diagnosis, based on the description Kim gave her. 
She is on her way over to Nancy's now & I'm sure will post an update when she gets home.

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Nancy has the pij, she totally amazes me. I think if she told a Pij to sit I think the pij would sit.
Nancy wasn't sure what it was when she saw it, but she has seen worse. She was able to squeeze some "stuff" out so I guess that's a good thing. I really wish I new what that "stuff" was. She is going to give him meds and see how he is tomorrow.
I will call her tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## birdboy12 (Jul 27, 2004)

*5-1*

i had the same problem with one of my birds....i put some 4-1 in all the birds water and it cleared up....maybe its worms???if not i dont know.....but try the 4-1 and that should help(helps with my birds)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Nancy Is The Wizard of Az*

Kim and Cindy,

I've "known" Nancy for years and years on the internet .. she's the best .. I give her the title of "The Wizard Of Az"

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Terry,
I would have to agree with you on that one. I have been to a few rehabbers here and she would be the first one and the one Cindy recommends. I know she is busy and I really try not to go to them unless I have to. Last time I was there with a Pij there was a duck on its way for help. It does get frustrating sometimes though because they can be hard to get a hold of. I got lucky today when she answered the phone and I know she was busy but that pij needed help and she couldn't say no. I just pray she can figure out what is going on with the pij and can help the little guy out.


----------



## elvis_911 (Apr 26, 2004)

I found a youngster very similar illnes or whatever it was ..the vent area was completely clogged i cleaned it but a few days later it died.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I talked to Nancy today and she said she gave the little guy meds for imflamation last night and today the pij is doing better. She thinks the pij may have eaten something wrong or may have not taken in enough water and wasn't able to produce droppings.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

An interesting theory, can you keep us updated in case there is another similar case? Do you know what meds she gave for inflammation?

Cynthia


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm going to slaughter this word but here it goes, Dexamethothine (injection) for pain and inflamation. Nancy said the pij is doing good
and is out in the aviary and she is going to release him with a group of pijs today. Nancy said again that the pij may have been lacking water and may have eaten something he shouldnt have. Once she got that stool out of the inside of the vent then with the meds he started to improve. 
I wonder if pijs get constipated?


----------

